# Need a Few custom Rhinestone Designs



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I am in need of a few custom rhinestone designs to be made while we are getting back in the swing of things. Can anyone help me out if I send over the art work, etc. I will make it as easy as possible..or at least try toooooo


----------



## Lolizzie (May 4, 2010)

We do rhinestone motifs bespoke. If you have your artwork then just email details for a quote.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

BlingCouture said:


> I am in need of a few custom rhinestone designs to be made while we are getting back in the swing of things. Can anyone help me out if I send over the art work, etc. I will make it as easy as possible..or at least try toooooo


I suppose Bling Couture is looking for someone only for the designing?

But not actually need to buy rhinestone transfers.

Seems to be many people r looking for free designing in the forum recently.

Just saying.

Good luck!


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually not at all what I am looking for. Or asking for.
I am in the process of moving to a new location and my machines are all packed up in storage, I have my laptop with me and didn't want to turn down orders from a few of my loyal Clients. So I was asking if anyone can PRINT the transfers for me to purchase and I can just run to my friends and use the heat press and be done. 

So not looking for free designing or anything like that. 
All together I have 3 orders each have requested 6-8 shirts each in their orders front and back Rhinestone Designs.




Sparkle & Shine


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

BlingCouture said:


> Actually not at all what I am looking for. Or asking for.
> I am in the process of moving to a new location and my machines are all packed up in storage, I have my laptop with me and didn't want to turn down orders from a few of my loyal Clients. So I was asking if anyone can PRINT the transfers for me to purchase and I can just run to my friends and use the heat press and be done.
> 
> So not looking for free designing or anything like that.
> ...


Sorry for my misunderstanding, Bling Couture!

Cuz u said u had the artwork, I thought it was the original pic that had not been rhinestoned. 
So if u were actually looking for rhinestone transfer suppliers, then the forum is definitely a fine place to get one. 
BTW, our company sell rhinestone transfers,too. If u r still looking. 
Just PM me.


Good luck with ur oders.

Bling EVERYDAY!


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you


Sparkle & Shine


----------

